# Gatternetz Boolescher Ausdruck



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Ich solle folgender Boolescher Ausdruck in einem Gatternetz abbilden und dabei den Ausdruck nicht vereinfachen.

Wer kann mir helfen? 

Ich habe bereits einen Ansatz versucht, aber komme leider nicht weiter, bzw. weiß nicht wie ich das Gatter ineinander verschachteln kann.


----------



## temi (2. Feb 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> in einem Gatternetz abbilden


Meinst du so eine Art Schaltzeichen mit je zwei Eingängen?

Fange einfach bei den inneren Klammern an und arbeite dich nach außen vor, z.B. ein ODER mit den Eingängen a und b. Dessen Ausgang ist der Eingang eines UND und der zweite Eingang dieses UND ist ein negiertes b.


----------



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Genau nach diesem Schritt hänge ich irgendwie.
So sieht es bei mir bisher aus:


----------



## temi (2. Feb 2020)

Die obere Negation gehört nicht zur ersten Klammer. Mach erst mal die zweite Klammer, bevor du die beiden mit einem ODER verknüpfst.


----------



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Darf ich das so machen?


----------



## temi (2. Feb 2020)

Du kannst ja die Signale a und b am Anfang auch mit einer senkrechten Verbindung von oben "holen".


----------



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Ach das darf man. So etwa?


----------



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)

Ein Punkt fehlt noch dort, wo das a senkrecht nach unten abzweigt und das nicht b.


----------



## temi (2. Feb 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Ach das darf man.


Ob ihr das dürft, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber generell halte ich das für in Ordnung.



Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Punkt fehlt noch dort


Insgesamt fehlen zwei Punkte.


----------



## Susi123 (2. Feb 2020)




----------



## abc66 (2. Feb 2020)

Sind das eigentlich Einsen oder Und-Zeichen?
Die handschriftliche Eins schreibst man eigentlich mit einem obligatorischen Eindrittel-Aufstrich und einem etwaigen Unterstrich.


----------

